# Dazzleglass for WOC



## Indigowaters (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone own any dazzleglass? If so, what colors compliment darker skin the most? And does anyone have pics wearing them? Thanks!


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 30, 2008)

All of them look great.  I am NW45.  Although, Date Night over Pomposity lipstick with Nightmoth lipliner screams heaven for me!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 30, 2008)

*^^ I agree, all of them look great on WoC (I'm currently NC44)!  I own Love Alert, Funtabulous, and Get Rich Quick.  My only problem with them is the quantity you get for the price you pay.  That bites.*


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 30, 2008)

they're pretty sheer hun. It's basically the glitters that make them stand out.. you can use them all. I pair them with my l/s


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2008)

Gat any of them.  You can't go wrong.  I like the bold colors like Mss. Fizz, Funtabulous and Comet Blue but, seriously, they are all great!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Love them all..I have most...they are pretty solo or on top of other l/s
I *heart* sugarrimmed, baby sparks, Date Night and Like Venus


----------



## damsel (Nov 30, 2008)

agreed, ANYONE can wear these. i have all of them. my current faves are baby sparks & bare necessity.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks all. I have Miss Dynamite, but have yet to wear it. But most likely I'll pair it with my lipstick and will be looking at getting some more.


----------

